# The Numbers of the BEAST!



## hardheadjarhead (Jun 25, 2005)

"If any man have an ear, let him hear."

--Revelation:  13-9.


THE NUMBERS OF THE BEAST!

666 - The number of the beast

667 - neighbor of the beast

660 - Approximate number of the Beast

DCLXVI - Roman numeral of the Beast

666.0000 - Number of the High Precision Beast

0.666666 - Number of the Millibeast

/ 666 - Beast Common Denominator

666 ^ (-1) - Imaginary number of the Beast

1010011010 - Binary of the Beast

6, uh... what was that number again? - Number of the Blonde Beast

1-666 - Area code of the Beast

0666 - English area code of the Beast

00666 - Zip code of the Beast

1-900-666-0666: Live Beasts! One-on-one pacts! Call Now! Only
$6.66/minute. Over 18 only please.

$665.95 - Retail price of the Beast

$699.25 - Price of the Beast plus 5% state sales tax

$769.95 - Price of the Beast with all accessories and replacement soul

$656.66 - Wal-Mart price of the Beast

$646.66 - Next week's Wal-Mart price of the Beast

Phillips 666 - Gasoline of the Beast

Route 666 - Way of the Beast

666 F - Oven temperature for roast Beast

666k - Retirement plan of the Beast

666 mg - Recommended Minimum Daily Requirement of Beast

6.66 % - 5 year CD interest rate at First Beast of Hell National Bank, with $666 minimum deposit.

666% - Interest rate charged by Tony the Beast, local loan shark.

666iv - Local statute number regarding Beast parking.

"If 666 Was 999" - recently discovered Jimi Hendrixixix outtake.

DSM-666 (revised) - Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of the Beast

Lotus 6-6-6 - Spreadsheet of the Beast

Word 6.66 - Word Processor of the Beast

i66686 - CPU of the Beast

(sic) (sic) (sic) - three Beastly errors in spelling or grammar in the original.

666i - BMW of the Beast




Regards,



Steve


----------



## arnisador (Jun 25, 2005)

LOL!



			
				hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> 666 ^ (-1) - Imaginary number of the Beast


 OK, this one is broken. That's just the Reciprocal of the Beast, isn't it?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 25, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> LOL!
> 
> 
> OK, this one is broken. That's just the Reciprocal of the Beast, isn't it?



I was thinking the same think


(-666)^(1/2) would cover it for the imaginary right?

:lol:

I know Mathematicians that correct jokes :rofl: spoil all the fun


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jun 25, 2005)

_Route 666 - Way of the Beast _

  As a movie


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 25, 2005)

The last three digits of the ML number for the house we just bought were 666. So ... we will live in the house of Satan!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 25, 2005)

The prefix for the (Catholic) University of San Francisco was 666-xxxx, but they got it changed.

For the imaginary number of the Beast, why not just 666_i_?


----------



## Sapper6 (Jun 25, 2005)

too funny :lol:


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 26, 2005)

Snappy!


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 26, 2005)

I think I have the Credit Card of The Beast.  The last numbers of it are 666.  I have the credit card bills to verify that the beast is part of it too.


----------



## TigerWoman (Jun 26, 2005)

I wonder if 666 is a prefix for social security numbers for anyone.  Already marked by the beast. 

Then if my quilt has 666 pieces (close to it) then it will be a beastly quilt.TW


----------

